# Armodafinil Vs. Modafinil - which one is better and Why ?



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

I wonder, What are the main differences between the Modafinil and Armodafinil and which one is better and why, in case I would combine it with Nardil (possibly with Lyrica as a 3-combination) ? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## zk7 (Feb 26, 2010)

Modanifil is nothing but coffee in a pill,, it's crap.

so is that other thing u wrote.

Those aren't stimulants , u can get caffeine pills for less than that.


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

Modafinil is racemic, and armodafinil is just the psychoactive isomer of modafinil. They are effectively the same compound, but due to different pharmicokinetics, armodafinil will allegedly last longer throughout the day.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Provigil was cash cow #1. When the patent was about to expire Nuvigil -- cash cow #2 -- magically appeared. Seems like an issue of finance rather than pharmacology.

They're basically the same thing. And, yes, they pretty much give the effect of caffeine.

Are you planning to take this because Nardil makes you tired?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

zk7 said:


> Modanifil is nothing but coffee in a pill,, it's crap.
> 
> so is that other thing u wrote.
> 
> Those aren't stimulants , u can get caffeine pills for less than that.


Caffeine does nothing for me no matter how much I have but Modanifil at least I notice something. I wouldn't call it stimulating though as I usually take 600mg and just watch a movie but I am more relaxed


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually I find modafanil to be a good mood brightener does that mean I should be on a proper stimulant ?


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

Lately I have been experimenting with Modafinil after buying some off the internet and thought I would share a bit of my experience with it.

It's unlike any other drug I have tried and the best description in one word I can give it is enhancer. What ever your state of mind is then it will enhance that state. It increases focus, concentration and motivation BUT only if that's what your state of mind is to begin with. Do not take this drug if your feeling **** and expecting it to make you feel better because it won't. 

The second time I experimented with it I was reckless and stupid. I took 1200mg expecting it to make me feel good. I started focusing on negative things more and became obsessed with my heart beat and that it was going to stop from such a high dose. I couldn't sleep because of this and when I did lay down I felt pins and needles in my limbs. I did get other side effects at this dose but I'm not sure if any of them were directly from any kind of toxicity or it was just from the intense focus of my thinking on those things. This was a bad experience but not the worst I have had on drugs and worth noting that I do not get any issues like this at normal doses.

I would give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Payn (Sep 15, 2008)

Is there somewhere in Europe a place, where I could get the Nuvigil - Armodafinil (eventually the Modafinil) ?

The Modafinil is only available for patients suffering from narcolepsy in my country(Armodafinil is not marketed here). So this drug is not approved for treatment of my disorder in my country. Unfortunately, I definitely can not get a prescription on this drug from my psychiatrist 

Because of that, I am looking for another solution...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

blakeyz said:


> Lately I have been experimenting with Modafinil after buying some off the internet and thought I would share a bit of my experience with it.
> 
> It's unlike any other drug I have tried and the best description in one word I can give it is enhancer. What ever your state of mind is then it will enhance that state. It increases focus, concentration and motivation BUT only if that's what your state of mind is to begin with. Do not take this drug if your feeling **** and expecting it to make you feel better because it won't.
> 
> ...


I want to give it a shot, but I wanted to collect a small amount from you before I can get some from online. Could you bring some tomorrow night man?


----------

